# London as it is



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

London is in my opinion together with New York one of the most fascinating cities on earth.
I'll try to show its different faces, not only the touristy hotspots.

Let's start from some infrastructure, here broadband in London :lol:

P7110920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7110921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7110922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7110925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7110937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7110941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:cheers:

P7110942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290684 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290686 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

City:

P6290690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canary Wharf:

P6290691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290693 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290700 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Generalnie wzdluz Tamizy duzo sie buduje

P6290706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, great photos from London :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff! Just look at all those cranes!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some heavy constructions going on over there. kay:

Great pics, promising thread!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have tones of pictures taken over the last few years across all the corners of London. I don't even know where to start 

Ok, a few from last year:



























Vauxhall Bridge


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

And a few from the last few days:

DSC00093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09976 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09986 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great stuff.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots specially those of the skylines.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some shots from the river:

P6290725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290726 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

From the river

P6290734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Multicultural London 

P7050862 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290771 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6290778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290784 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P6290791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

London and NY are both World Class, Alpha cities. In both cities the number of cranes and development is proof of there importance, dominating banking, finance, insurance to name some, also major ports....Your pictures are some of the most recent showing everything new including Emirates Air Line which you do not see to often, sweet.........good job!!..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep, I love London. At the moment can't imagine living anywhere else.

Maybe with the exception of Seattle or Vancouver. Purely for their location 

But I would still miss rich history of London from Roman times to time when it was shaping the world in the age of the empire.


P6290792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290803 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6290819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool shots.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

London Blackfriars, since renovation one of my favourite stations in London:


IMG_20150823_182813_894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_182845_009 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_182906_209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_182922_136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_182945_934 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_183131_208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20150823_183147_098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A hidden gem:

P2210541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210545 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210547 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210558 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
http://www.taylor-walker.co.uk/pub/grenadier-belgrave-square/c0800/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grenadier


P2210559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Places like this one is one of the reasons why I love London


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wonderful city....like your shots on the narrow lanes.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos of some old areas.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for good words.
Here some shots from around Marylebone


P2210444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210450 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210453 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P2210456 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

South of Oxford Street, around Mayfair.

This garden in on a roof of an electric substation:

P2210473 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210483 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210481 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P2210510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hidden square:

P2210514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hmm...

P2210523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P2210524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210525 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210527 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

So did you see the ghost at The Grenadier?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> So did you see the ghost at The Grenadier?


Not really, I guess that's because I only had two pints 


P2210535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210537 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

US Embassy (not for long, new one is under construction)

P2210495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210493 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2210496 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I wonder what will happen to all the American monuments around
For example "Ike"

P2210486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Roosevelt:

P2210488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Or Regan:

P2210502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Will they relocate them to Battersea? :lol:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P3020654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020659 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3020669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P2280628 by Geogregor*, on Flickr 


P2280631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P2280646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P3303115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:nuts:

P3303179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3303182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:lol:

P3273096 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4100045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100050 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4100056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170185 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170190 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170202 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics of an exciting city! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and great pics!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

yansa said:


> Beautiful pics of an exciting city! :applause:





gratteciel said:


> Wonderful city and great pics!


Thanks,

Here are some more from Thames Path

P4170204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P4170213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170222 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P4170224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170232 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Polish London 

P4240105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01807 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So nice! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Wyburzanie bloczkow w okolicach Canary Wharf:

P4170249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Zachowal sie historyczny pub:

P4170251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170254 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170274 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

This part of Woolwich remind me my home town. Grim boring mining town in Silesia

P4170314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

At least it is not the central point of Woolwich (unlike in my home town where roundabout with McDonalds is right bang in the centre of town, all surrounded by tower blocks)

P4170315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

kondi10 said:


> P4170359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P4170362 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170328 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170377 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4170360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:nuts:

P4170363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170364 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170365 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170368 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170370 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4170373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240122 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240125 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240128 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240143 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240185 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P4240189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240190 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P4240209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5010215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

hno:

P5010214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Poland and Jamajka in SE London 

P5010219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010222 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5010227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5010232 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great shots of some of the lesser known hoods of London. I think their might now be one Polski Sklep for every 10 Poles in the UK.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice London impressions! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Great shots of some of the lesser known hoods of London. I think their might now be one Polski Sklep for every 10 Poles in the UK.





yansa said:


> Very nice London impressions! kay:


Thanks guys, I'm trying my best trying to show this amazingly diverse city.


P5020267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020271 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020282 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020328 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020334 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020338 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020370 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Link do Massachusetts 

P5020385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Historia:

P5020386 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5020392 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020393 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5020401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5070412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:nuts:

P5070418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5070423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070428 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070430 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070436 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5070437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070439 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070446 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5070449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070450 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070453 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5070464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070468 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070469 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5070473 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5080475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080480 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080482 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080484 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5080491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080499 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080501 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Samuel Johnson was absolutely right: "When a man is tired of London, he is tired of life, for there is in London all that life can afford!" :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about London :cheers:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

FabriFlorence said:


> Samuel Johnson was absolutely right: "When a man is tired of London, he is tired of life, for there is in London all that life can afford!" :cheers:


Yes, he was right. It is my twelfth year in London and there is no sign of me getting tired of it 
Sure it has its challenges (namely ludicrous cost of living :bash but I still love it.


P5080507 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080511 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bazukstan74 (Dec 13, 2014)

Great shots, to a London expat in Asia your shots are like gold dust, lovely to the see some of the lesser snapped parts of our city, keep them coming please ; )


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@geogregor: Welcome; BTW, very nice new photos


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

From that angle the Walkie Talkie actually looks pretty good. :nuts:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

sky-eye said:


> Excellent pictures!





christos-greece said:


> @geogregor: Welcome; BTW, very nice new photos


Thanks guys.



Londonese said:


> From that angle the Walkie Talkie actually looks pretty good. :nuts:


I actually like it from any angle. I don't understand why so many people loath it. 
It is quite "funky" building


P5220856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220858 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220860 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220864 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220869 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220870 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220872 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220874 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220875 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220879 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220899 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hidden bus stop 

P5220901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220903 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220905 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220909 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220931 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice London impressions! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5220935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220939 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5220948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Few shots from around Hither Green:

P5290955 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290966 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Walking towards Lee:

P5290979 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290990 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Still around Lee:

P5290993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290995 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290996 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5290998 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291001 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P5291010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291011 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Heading back to Lewisham:

P5291043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291046 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291048 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5291055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

so many great hilltop views from around Crystal Palace / Norwood I think?? not an area I know very well...

where's this one?



geogregor said:


> P5220948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

stevekeiretsu said:


> so many great hilltop views from around Crystal Palace / Norwood I think?? not an area I know very well...
> 
> where's this one?


That picture was taken from Blythe Hill Field, not far from Ladywell and Honor Oak Park.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blythe_Hill_Fields

Today a few shots from central London. Just for change 

P6021065 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021069 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

:troll:

P6021076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6021077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bus jam...

P6021088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6021105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P6061305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bentley :lol:

P6061352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Walk along the north bank of Thames downstream from Greenwich:

P7240587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240589 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240601 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240610 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_163026982_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Contrasts of London

P7240649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240659 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Eastern Europe meets Singapur :troll:

P7240660 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_170509173_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_170352981_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_170519557_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240679 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_170826026_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_174615066_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240681 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240684 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240695 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool update^


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240707 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240705 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... love those skyscraper pics in the last set! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was just a short Sunday stroll along the lower Thames.

P7240719 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kolorowe zurawie 

P7240731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240771 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240776 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240783 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240784 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Adventurous, that cable car over the Thames! 

Superb updates. kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P7240786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Contrasts 

P7240792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice update!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Last few shots from the Isle of Dogs:

IMG_20160724_192707755_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_192824238_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_193624820_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160724_194318381_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7240806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb, especially #214! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank for all the nice words.

let's continue along the river towards Greenwich:

P8141066 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141067 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160814_172115014_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160814_171640028_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141084 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160814_174646542_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Old and new blocks of flats :troll:

P8141094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8141096 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8141107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Using history for marketing :troll:

P8141113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8141117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141125 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8141137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich:

P8141141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

New residential quarter is rising in North Greenwich:

P8130939 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130967 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Rural London :nuts: :lol:


P8130973 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130974 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Few more shots from along the river

P8130946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8130960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_154627350_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_154741101_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Commuter catamaran heading into town:

IMG_20160813_150242356_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Let's start the chase 

IMG_20160813_153027565_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160813_152926926_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153034824_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153234518_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153302537_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153312646_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153316191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153321194_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153324192_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160813_153400733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153421339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153423080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153431747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153434894_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160813_153456045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Around London Bridge:

IMG_20160814_143044159_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Jesus-bus:lol:

IMG_20160814_211057711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice updates - the penultimate pic impresses me very much! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunday in Blackheath:

P8210006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210019 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

:nuts:

P8210024 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210009 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210025 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Time for beer stop:

IMG_20160821_151905947_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Yes we are still in London 

IMG_20160821_155812700 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160821_162459582_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210046 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Heading towards Greenwich:

P8210049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210064 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210065 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Let's stop for another beer:

P8210071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160821_175241197_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

With a view:

IMG_20160821_170141497_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160821_170149850_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210067 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210069 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8210076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Cluster in Elephant & Castle visible from Greenwich:

P8210081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P8210083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210084 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The sandwich man 

P8210087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210090 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from London :cheers:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A walk from Greenwich to Lewisham:

P8210098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160821_183457986_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8210109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

One more pub:

P8210110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Yet another one:

P8210114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This one looks like a bit of a dive:

P8210118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8210117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

More trams of Croydon:

P8280376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280377 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280443 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P8280448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280450 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280453 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8280462 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's highlight some less glamorous parts of London, here bits of Catford in south London:

P8290552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8290553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8290555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_164540565_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_164642454_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_164913600_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_164946672_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165022072_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160829_165034699_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165057870_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165114009_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165223080_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165300621_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165357370_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165817304_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_165942841_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160829_170140913_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some views from Sky Garden:
https://skygarden.london/


IMG_20160906_102909350_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_103122948_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_103438659_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_112655517_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_113029325_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111118963_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_103606694_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_103635228_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160906_111044162_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111054814_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111225726_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111252138_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111441889_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111515478_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_111539987_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P9061120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061122 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P9061141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating glimpses of the less touristy side of London south of the river. I love those street-running trams in Croydon.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A fascinating City and great shots! kay:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160906_115700046_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_120248375_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_120255787_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_120303059_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_120754846_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061157 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Elephant & Castle:

P9061153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.thenellgwynne.com/

IMG_20160906_141158636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_140552672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Great gem:
http://www.taylor-walker.co.uk/pub/grenadier-belgrave-square/c0800/


P9061165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160906_161253799_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Riverside vibes:

P9030724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9061175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Walking downriver from Richmond:

P9040757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P9040768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160904_142439232_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Prestigious address? 

P9040776 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160904_150058590_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P9030742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030743 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9030744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Eastern Europe :troll:

P9040796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Chiswick station:

P9040797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

High tide:

P9040803 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9040808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160904_164832220_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunny Sunday:

IMG_20160911_154737000_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_154835178_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Old post office converted into bar:

IMG_20160911_160542034_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_160553779_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Old cinema converted into pub:

IMG_20160911_152711726_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_153253117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_163713499_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_163756024_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_165230080_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

IMG_20160911_171213416_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

In London some churches are converted into shops, flats or even bars. But sometimes pubs are converted into churches 

P9111192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very interesting collection of pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice new photos from London :applause:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P9111193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Changes in Elephant & Castle

P9111199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P9111213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Changes around Victoria

IMG_20160913_185454106_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160913_185553595_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Last day of summer weather (Thursday), now it is grey and gloomy.


IMG_20160915_193602315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160915_195629112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I completely forgot about this thread. Since the last posts I took thousands upon thousands photographs of London. I'll try to show some of them here. I'll pick some from the crazy year 2020 which we still live through...


DSC02894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02898 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20201007_162857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04222 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04263 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04368 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04381 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04456 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02484 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03995 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some more shots of Surbiton station in suburban south west London:

Few more shots:

DSC03738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03862 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I wish they changed car park into some pedestrianized public space:

DSC03838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

It is true architectural gem but more could be made out of it if space outside was better organized and used.


----------



## soederkis (May 19, 2019)

How fitting that the last shots from the older part of the thread were of a busy pub! I sometimes forget the things that we have lost...I guess I'm adapting to the new normal.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

diddyD said:


> Nice update.


Thanks.

Some more:

DSC04306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04430 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04890 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05011 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05017 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice update!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

FJIMG_20200717_161438 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


FJIMG_20200717_172531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07860 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07874 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08001 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08064 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08274 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb images 👍🏼


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

So, some more. I warned you I have large collection from this year alone 


DSC08296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08589 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08652 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08675 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08763 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08995 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09000 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

It is 2020 after all...

DSC09617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Tropical London 

DSC09666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09834 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09839 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09864 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09967 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00046 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


FJIMG_20200815_195613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00135 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00157 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00158 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00483 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00577 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00659 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00662 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00673 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00675 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02255 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02263 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02284 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02504 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02726 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02934 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03015 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03062 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03270 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03271 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03282 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03370 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03393 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03404 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03410 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03438 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03443 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03470 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03549 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03673 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03676 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03700 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03803 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03829 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03890 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03903 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



DSC04002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04422 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04446 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04500 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04511 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04763 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04835 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05025 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05041 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05062 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05073 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05090 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05157 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05185 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05348 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05428 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05438 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05578 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05621 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05628 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05660 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Far reaches of east London:

DSC05796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05812 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05892 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05890 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06348 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06870 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06876 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06879 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from London


Thanks. It is selection from the whole crazy 2020. I did a lot of walking all over London.


DSC07269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07270 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07271 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07309 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07319 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07347 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20200709_193418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02365 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02368 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02381 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon in south London

DSC05802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05876 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05879 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05986 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00938 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00974 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00986 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00994 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01025 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01135 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01158 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01319 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01366 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01383 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I love views from new Blackfriars station:

DSC01389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01392 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01403 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01571 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01574 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01577 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01594 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01601 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01721 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01814 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01829 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01834 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01874 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01876 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01879 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01903 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Some nice summer vibes on this cold day  

DSC01916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

What a contrast with yesterday...

DSC05661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05684 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's go back to sunnier summer past:


DSC01922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01966 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01979 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01989 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02011 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02060 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02065 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02128 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02245 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02258 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02309 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02362 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02367 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02377 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02383 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02384 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03370 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03377 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03386 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03397 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03403 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich market during the first lockdown:

DSC03423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03429 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03472 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03473 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03483 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03489 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03501 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03504 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03506 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03525 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03537 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03571 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03577 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03580 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some suburban SE London:

DSC03709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bromley is quite far from central London.

DSC03721 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03870 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03892 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kelsey Park in Beckenham:

DSC03927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04063 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

D
SC04220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04255 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04258 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Interesting infill:

DSC05270 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05284 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05338 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05403 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05429 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Somewhere in Orpington:

DSC05434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05438 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Far fringes of suburban London:

DSC05526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



DSC05544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

More suburban vibes from SE London:

DSC05598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05601 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Brutalist estate in north London









Alexandra Road Estate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






DSC06144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_130332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

It is fantastic inside, much "softer" than from the outside


DSC06161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_125053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_123128 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_122735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_122803 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210227_123536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06232 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Interesting infill at the end of the row:


DSC05651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05700 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Change of vibe. Stroll around Sydenham Hill, almost exactly a year ago, beginning of first lockdowns last year:

DSC01495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01501 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01527 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01601 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01673 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20200323_102002835_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20200324_095157247_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Two very French-looking buildings:

DSC01771 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01784 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01869 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Crystal Palace Park:

DSC01888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01890 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01931 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bromley in suburban SE London:

DSC01970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03084 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

White House anyone?  


DSC03117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03122 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03135 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20200416_064259472_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20200416_064332272_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, again!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Around Crystal Palace again:

DSC03179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

There are some fantastic villas there:

DSC03187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03279 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03308 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03310 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I think I might be coming to the end of my backlog from 2020. Hopefully with weather improving there will be fresh material from this year as I don't want to go too far back into my archive (I have thousands of photos from previous decade in London).


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some spring 2021 photos, brutalism of East London:


DSC06518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06530 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06500 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Od wschodu ciagle w rusztowaniach, remont nie jest jak widac skonczony:

DSC06578 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06610 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06593 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06726 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos!
A very colorful neighborhood


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Gratteciel said:


> Great photos!
> A very colorful neighborhood


Yes, very "funky" place. I was initially skeptical but it looks good, especially on sunny day.

Some more shots:

DSC06752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Much less colorful stuff on the other side of the creek:

DSC06770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06771 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06784 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06793 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06835 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06867 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06870 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09157 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham:

DSC09230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Spring has arrived:

20210412_160734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210412_161204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210414_135900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210412_174013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210414_135447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210414_131720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09386 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Coffins, coffins everywhere  

DSC09396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09404 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09446 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09453 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09468 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09473 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09480 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09503 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09507 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



DSC09517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09576 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09593 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_163431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr








[/url]
DSC09636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bluebells season is starting:

DSC09657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09669 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210418_165524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_172427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Jodła numidyjska:

DSC09685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09686 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09689 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_173912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_174017 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Kevzpolo (Mar 30, 2021)

House near Sports Direct Owner Mike Ashley on the market for £12m in Totteridge, North London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09705 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09721 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_185118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_195350 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_195439 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210418_201518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Change of scenry, Croydon in south London:

20210419_154952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_155414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_155448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_161213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_160415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_165837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09875 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

What a crap location for a new housing...

20210419_165104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210419_164205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09836 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210419_172748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09931 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210424_153850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210425_152940 by Geogregor*, on Flick


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210425_165032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Thamesmead in the distance:

DSC00462 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Woolwich:

DSC00465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Suburbs:

DSC00466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00973 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00989 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04048 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210522_180552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210522_155513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210522_155548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04063 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04066 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Art Deco?

DSC04072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04073 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

National Gallery:

20210523_160852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210523_160912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Exhibition in National Gallery, Polish painter and Polish astronomer:





Conversations with God: Jan Matejko's Copernicus | Exhibitions | National Gallery, London


Conversations with God: Jan Matejko’s Copernicus




www.nationalgallery.org.uk






DSC04119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

New housing developments in place of demolished housing estates from the 60s

DSC04408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04410 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_125739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_155559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_155711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04467 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04481 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210527_162031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_162716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210527_164030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_164749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04551 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04563 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04574 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_172119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04581 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_172555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210527_173401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_173912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210527_174919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04610 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04652 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04655 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

DSC04695 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Paddington:

20210530_082205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210530_082220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210530_082317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04743 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some shots from underground:

DSC04159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The oldest trains are on Bakerloo Line, built in 1972-74

DSC04727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04990 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04955 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Harrow

DSC04170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Harrow-on-the-Hill:

DSC04186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04190 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Long way to central London:

DSC04210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210526_144605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210526_145520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210526_145653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04263 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210526_150259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04270 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Wembley:

DSC04290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04309 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04310 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04338 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04347 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04348 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04366 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC04376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Baker Street station:

DSC04389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04388 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210531_143144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05009 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05015 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05019 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05024 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210531_153055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05063 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05090 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Harrow on the Hill looks very nice!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

sky-eye said:


> Harrow on the Hill looks very nice!


It is one of London's many "urban villages". In such places it is easy to forget that I'm in the middle of metropolis containing 9-10 mln people (depending how far you count)

Still around Wembley:

DSC05096 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05125 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05128 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05143 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05190 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC05204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Przebudowa starego biurowca na mieszkania:

DSC05209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Dulwich College:

DSC05255 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05258 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08202 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Samo City jest za wzgorzami, widac tylko szczyt Sharda i 22 Bishopsgate:

DSC08205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210625_181913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210625_175935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210625_175917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07939 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC07960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07986 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham area is undergoing massive changes in recent years:

DSC08085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210625_155403 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210625_160658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210625_161001 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07990 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Different vibe  

20210624_202703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08254 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Former Billingsgate Fish Market:

DSC08297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08298 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08319 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08428 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08469 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08501 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08551 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08569 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08573 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08574 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08577 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08578 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08581 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC08592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Portal West, rising lonely in west London:

DSC08604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09489 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09490 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09530 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09569 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09794 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_185036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_172213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_172602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09675 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210708_173911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09693 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC09703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210710_184913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210710_184929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210710_184816 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210710_184959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210710_185016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210710_185033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some pub crawling along the Thames in East London









The Angel Rotherhithe - A London Inheritance


The Angel Rotherhithe is a wonderful pub, close to King Edward III's Manor House and Diane Gorvin's work Dr Salter's Daydream. Rotherhithe and King's Stairs lead down to the River Thames



alondoninheritance.com






DSC00626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_160758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Captain Kidd


Yeaarghhh!




londonist.com






20210720_164522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_164641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Short pit stop here:








Town of Ramsgate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





20210720_180243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

We are skipping this one:

DSC00642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Idziemy dalej na wschod:

DSC00643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

But absolutely can't skip thios gem of a pub:

DSC00677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

This is one of the best pubs in East London, maybe even in the whole London:








Prospect of Whitby - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






DSC00679 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_192030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_195155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00655 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00662 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

To bedzie 30-pietrowy hotel:

DSC00663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I have a Battersea Power Station in the city building game I play. It's my first time to see a picture of the original and I didn't expect it to be this big and beautiful. That is so cool. I also have the Swiss Re/St Mary Axe building, along with other London buildings, but those I see very often in the news and movies set in London.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

weirdo said:


> I have a Battersea Power Station in the city building game I play. It's my first time to see a picture of the original and I didn't expect it to be this big and beautiful. That is so cool. I also have the Swiss Re/St Mary Axe building, along with other London buildings, but those I see very often in the news and movies set in London.


You will see more of Battersea once it opens as Apple HQ and shopping centre. Probably next year.

In the meantime continuing along the Thames:

DSC00673 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00675 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Another pub, The Grapes. One of the owners is Gandalf, or I should say Ian McKellen  









The Grapes, Limehouse


A traditional London pub, since 1583.




thegrapes.co.uk












The Grapes, Limehouse


A traditional London pub, since 1583.




www.thegrapes.co.uk





DSC00687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_202031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_202555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210720_202615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210720_203018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

River Thames but further west, Putney:

DSC00723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Last bits of summer in London, it seems to be all over now.

DSC00744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

South side of Hammersmith Bridge:

DSC00783 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00784 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00793 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Heading there:

DSC00808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00812 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00816 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210722_193105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00829 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00835 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210722_194817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210722_203846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210722_203917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210722_204711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210722_211312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01011 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC00997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210724_130524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01084 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210802_181014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210802_183105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01202 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210803_170445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210803_170407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210803_170402 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210803_181841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210803_165451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Tramwajowo:

20210804_171304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01279 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots Road Power Station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






DSC01405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01402 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210806_174234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210806_174607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210808_161110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210808_161155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Views from Wellington Arch:

20210808_155110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01422 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Two icons of London:

DSC01427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Acton:

DSC01419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Victoria:

DSC01435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01436 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01456 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01462 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210808_201335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210808_201842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Birthday trip to Shard.

We don't have the best summer this year...

20210809_194846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

But one can still snap decent shots :

20210809_194929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01482 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01490 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210809_201602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Tower bridge broke yesterday, they couldn't lower it for 12 hours 

DSC01487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01494 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01489 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

London Bridge:

20210809_222652 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

From a train between New Cross and London Bridge. I never get bored of that view:

DSC01514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And from the train between London Bridge and Waterloo East:

DSC01532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Finally some decent weather

DSC01541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

So drinkers are out:

DSC01542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Quick "half" before catching train back home:

20210811_182147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01545 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210811_190916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210811_191006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canary Wharf:

DSC01597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kidbrooke:

DSC01598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon:

DSC01594 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

From Brockwell Park in south London

DSC01602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Gentrified areas around Herne Hill station:

DSC01676 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01681 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01684 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Penge in south London:

DSC01685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01688 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

On the pavement:

20210814_091753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some morning shots from my roof:

DSC01906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01923 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

And some from afternoon:

DSC01957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01966 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC01963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Cheers!

20210813_205248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

You have a pretty good roof, the kind I am aiming to build in Esteli, but the view may not be as meaty! Do you have a hot tub?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> You have a pretty good roof, the kind I am aiming to build in Esteli, but the view may not be as meaty! Do you have a hot tub?


Unfortunately no hot tube. It is actually roof of block of flats where we live. As flat owners we have access to it. Good spot for G&T in the evening  

Today some shots from central London:

DSC02727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Office folks are back. "Thursday is new Friday"  

DSC02760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210822_120026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210822_120117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nearby:

DSC02908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC02911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Victoria:

DSC02917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Paddington:

DSC02924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_153823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210823_154239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210823_154736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Rental boats:

DSC02959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_181016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03173 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_181610 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_181911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210823_182144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_182251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_182403 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210823_182602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_182650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_182725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210823_182813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Google offices under construction:

DSC03200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

On the way to Brentford in west London, starting in Waterloo. Those were the platforms used in the past by the Eurostar services to Europe:


DSC03272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Vauxhall:

DSC03287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nowa gesta mieszkaniowka:

DSC03298 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Brentford:

20210826_131405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_131420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_131842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_132144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Mapka:

DSC03335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_132409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_132420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_132433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03347 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_133001 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_133127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_133318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Here Brent River meets the Thames:

20210826_133744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_133920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_134221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_134305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_134448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_134630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_135248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_135421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_135649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_140451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_140852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_140909 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141003 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_141239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_141956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03430 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03436 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03439 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210826_142709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_142817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_142902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC03460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03462 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_143526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210826_143611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210830_145311 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Heading further west:

DSC06513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Old industrial areas are being transformed:

DSC06516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210830_150828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210830_151118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr









Old Vinyl Factory - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






DSC06525 by Geogregor*, on Flickr









Home - The Old Vinyl Factory


The Old Vinyl Factory is a mix of re-imagined Art Deco office buildings, new homes, innovation and educational hubs, restaurants, shops, gym, and a cinema.




www.theoldvinylfactory.com






DSC06529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210830_151833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06530 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Back along the Grand Union Canal:

DSC06533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210830_155758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

West Drayton, pretty much the western edge of London:

DSC06573 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06581 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

DSC06585 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A few day later continuing further along the Grand Union Canal:

P1010208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_132833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

From West Drayton Grand Union canal turns north and heads towards Uxbridge (last stop of the Underground). We are still inside the M25 so technically in London 

P1010234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210906_134546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010254 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010261 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010263 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Fajna mieszkaniowka nad kanalem:

P1010287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_141051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_141329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010309 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_150208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_150224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_143850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010364 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Uxbridge in far west London. Last stop on the tube:

P1010367 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_152908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_153154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Jest i pub:

20210906_153229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210906_153327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lunch 

20210906_154028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_162712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010384 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_164459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_164633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_164650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_164744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1010401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_164908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_165126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_165615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20210906_170651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_170748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_170820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210906_171111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

End of London: 

P1010419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham:

P1060958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

RSS Sir David Attenborough at Greenwich:

P1060960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon:

P1060968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Dartford Crossing in the distance:

P1060978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Stratford:

P1060985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060994 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060998 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

London stadiums from Shard:

Wembley:

P1070016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060996 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

London Stadium, or West Ham:

P1060990 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

White Hart Lane, or Tottenham:

P1070039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham:

P1060674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211027_162253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060701 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

My local station:

P1060923 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

RSS Sir David Attenborough in Greewnich:

P1060721 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

A few classic shots from Greenwich:

P1060723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060743 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

River traffic, here sand delivery:

P1060767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060783 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Empty barges for spoil from Thames Tideway tunneling:

20211028_161538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_162431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kolejne wieze rosna na Canary Wharf:

P1060757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_165033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20211028_165434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_165747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060853 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_171346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_172107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211028_172429 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Greenwich:

P1070044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070050 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070569 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070571 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070573 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070576 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bond HQ 

P1070580 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070652 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_124322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_124917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_125105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_125119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

What a difference a day makes:

20211111_105935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_110016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_110203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_110234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_110315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon reminds me Poland at times, specifically Katowice:

P1070833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Old ICI (Imperial Chemical Industries) HQ from 1920s:

20211113_143850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Great detail:

P1080042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080067 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211113_140711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070858 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080601 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070864 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211113_140237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1070879 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080064 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080065 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Canary Wharf from Lewisham:

P1080181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080185 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080203 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20211203_201942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211203_202026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211203_222213 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211203_225412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211205_150531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211213_155954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

"Fake snow" przed hotelem Savoy: 

P1080777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080793 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

New theatre under construction:

P1080804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20211213_153555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080839 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211213_154404 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211212_195745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080955 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211219_181510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211219_181658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211219_202540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211219_202753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1080966 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080967 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090011 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nowy budynek na ukonczeniu, ciekawa iluminacja:

P1090023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090024 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090128 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

South London vibes:

20220105_191845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_191926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_192532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_201406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_230109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_230142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090535 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Penge in south London:

P1090505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220104_161922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220105_131421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220107_123014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220107_123020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Hyde Park on Sunday:

P1090541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hitchckock vibes :

P1090550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220109_151836 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Group roller-dancing:

P1090557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Serpentine Gallery:

P1090576 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Real fun starts after dark:

20220109_164234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220109_164317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220109_164422 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220109_164534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Time to finish the evening:

20220109_195004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220109_190943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Trafalgar Square:

P1090651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Britain's smallest police station 








Britain's Smallest Police Station - Trafalgar Square.


Secret London - Britain's Smallest Police Station, at the South-East corner of Trafalgar Square.




www.historic-uk.com





P1090666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos of one of my favorite cities in the world!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090707 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_152824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220110_153717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_154244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Old bank turned into pub:

20220110_155039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_160543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_162246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_162104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_163742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220110_163759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1090880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220112_165312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220112_170351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Nine Elms seen from London Bridge:

P1090891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220112_164352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Last pint in The Blackfriar:

20220112_214533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Time to head home to south London:

P1090898 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090899 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1100485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_165706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220217_172518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100490 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_170728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1100482 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Czwartki no nowe piatki: 

P1100491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_171537 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220217_174250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220219_120244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220219_120357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220220_134956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220220_145325 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220219_133718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1100036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100046 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Dulwich:

20220205_132421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220205_132553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220205_132714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220205_132942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220205_151134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220205_170843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1100547 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100554 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100577 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

P1100568 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Museum of the Home:









Museum of the Home - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Home | Museum of the Home


Free to visit 10am-5pm Tuesday to Sunday and Bank Holidays. Our purpose is to reveal and rethink the ways we live, in order to live better together. Discover programmed events, exhibitions, and installations revealing stories of home, homes through time, and considering new ways of living in the...




www.museumofthehome.org.uk






P1120806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1120799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

To lampa olejowa, podoba mi sie 

P1120769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220306_154440 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

TV set from 1937:

20220306_155803 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Reconstruction of historic interiors from different ages:

P1120786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

1978, what a wallpaper...

P1120797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Battersea:

P1130814 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130835 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This is Chelsea, there is another disused power station being renovated:

P1130871 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130874 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Chimneys of that power station, used to produce electricity for London Underground: 








Lots Road Power Station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






P1130894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130909 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130934 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220326_162304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140048 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140069 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140096 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140097 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220326_165343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Kew Gardens:

P1140145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Polish national colours 

P1140177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Kew Green:

P1140207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220327_175452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220327_180032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220327_181420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140311 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1140339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Cannon Street station:

P1140347 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham:

P1150600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150597 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

"Press play" 

P1150620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220411_145830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Victoria:

20220411_150637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_150943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Selfridges:

20220411_154237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Oxford Street:

20220411_155905 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220411_155942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bond Street station on the new Elizabeth Line. They started over-the-station development:

20220411_160123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_160413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_160606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Development on top of another station entrance, here Tottenham Court Rd, also on Elizabeth Line:

20220411_163043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

The same development from the Soho side, nice brick façade:

20220411_163240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_163437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_163448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_172512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Fortum & Mason:

20220411_173620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220411_175910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The Grenadier, nice pub not far from Hyde Park Corner. Hidden in one of the mews at the back of the grand homes of Belgravia. True gem.

20220411_175935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_180008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220411_180358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Ceiling:

20220411_184154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150701 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150686 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150726 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150705 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Pubs in the City of London buzzing before Easter:

P1150760 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150797 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150850 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220414_205238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220414_212351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220414_212419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Camden:

P1150884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220415_133520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220415_134002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220415_134126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220415_134007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220415_151704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Alexandra Road Estate brutalism:

P1150910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1150917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Abbey Road Studios:

P1150924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The famous crossing:

P1150927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This one:









I feel sorry for the drivers, people are constantly posing here


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Paddington:

P1150979 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1150984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Brixton:

P1160031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160064 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220418_125821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160065 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160066 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Local football, Dulwich Hamlet FC:

P1160070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160071 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160084 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220418_184617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220418_185439 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160097 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Westminster Cathedral, not to be confused with Westminster Abbey 

P1160129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nearby:

P1160139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Coffin shaped façade 

P1160184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Scaffolding around the Big Ben, well Elizabeth Tower, are finally down:

P1160188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Brutalism of the National Theatre:

P1160225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160245 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Containers with rubbish are floating down the river:

P1160258 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160271 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160273 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Globe Theatre:

P1160276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160310 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Nort Bank of Thames by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160383 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220421_185836 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1160431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160438 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160439 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160442 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1170891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Old and new:

P1170898 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170904 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1170914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Embassies:

P1170924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nothing spectacular:

P1170926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1170927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1170947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Swedish church:

P1170950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1170959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some 20 years ago I lived in this area, it was first place where I rented room in London:

P1170978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170996 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Disused building of Paddington police station, it will be demolished:

P1180003 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

To make space for something like this:

P1180007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Modern take on Art Deco:

P1180040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

"White House": 

20220502_161259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Next street 

P1180085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_161545 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Brilliant pub with classic interior:

P1180104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_163037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_163051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_163342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_163624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_165845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_162118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180113 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

This pub was illegally demolished by developers, they had to rebuild it brick by brick 

20220502_171828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_172015 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_172029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220502_180540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Okolica:

P1180198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180202 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1180212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I never get bored of riding at the front of the DLR 

P1180221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich:

P1180223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs:

P1180225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180236 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Further east:

P1180250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Custom House, here one can change for Elizabeth Line:

P1180252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180265 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180279 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180274 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180284 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180310 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180321 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Do tego budynku przeniesiono ratusz Londynu:

P1180343 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180392 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180364 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

London City Airport:

P1180393 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180397 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180427 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180440 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Silvertown new urban district:

P1180461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180469 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180498 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

River jetty:

P1180514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Woolwich in the distance:

P1180519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180576 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180585 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180589 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_180843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London as always


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_182246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180686 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1180720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_190049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_190711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_190741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

P1180802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190319 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham:

P1190334 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1190338 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

New parts of Bank underground station:

P1190370 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Elizabeth Line platform:

P1200340 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Details:

P1200346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Soho:

P1200369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200393 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200396 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200398 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200399 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Peckham:

20220527_212015 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220528_011332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220528_200006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

My favorite pub, it was just added to the list of protected interiors:
Historic English pubs recognised for their interiors 

20220528_215513 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Urban fox waiting for a train  

20220528_225606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

South London:

P1200661 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Tam w oddali to Acton w zachodnim Londynie:

P1200660 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

View from my window:

20220531_203351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Back to central London:

P1200692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200707 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Fantastic brutalism of National Theatre:

P1200719 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200726 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220601_183616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220601_184023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Old fire station is being adapted for flats:

20220601_184732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nunhead in south London:

P1200788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Another great pub here:

20220601_210423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200793 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220601_212807 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Live music every Wednesday:

20220601_221859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220601_224117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220601_233027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1200982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200989 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210002 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220604_150722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220604_150907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220604_151449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210020 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220604_171103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210173 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220604_173616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220604_174337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

P1210210 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Urban canyon:

P1210219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210245 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210255 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Klasyka:

P1210257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210266 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220607_110127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210290 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210284 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220607_110802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1210301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210309 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220607_112827 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham:

P1210712 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kidbrooke:

P1210717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich:

P1210722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Pitzhanger Manor in Ealing:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitzhanger_Manor




P1210826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210827 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210840 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220612_155214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210851 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210858 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210860 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210862 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1210868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Gardens:

P1210878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Polish patisserie in west London 

P1210887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220612_170725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Ealing Town Hall 

P1210892 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Love this building:

P1210902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Police station:

P1210906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

London Along the Thames, Syon House and Gardens:


P1240685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_154515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind such library for myself 

P1240704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hidden doors: 

P1240706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_160918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_160941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This being London, cranes are never too far away 

P1240767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Thames at low tide:

P1240780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

We are heading there:

20220710_164908 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_165028 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Location-wise it is one of my favorite historic pubs of London, it has license since 1731:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Apprentice,_Isleworth




P1240781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_174611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_200052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Heading back via Isleworth station:

P1240800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220710_201634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

And some shots when changing trains at Clapham Junction:

P1240805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240809 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240829 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240849 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240851 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240890 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240905 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240932 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Shard never disappoints:

P1240935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220712_191735 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240955 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The Prospect of Whitby from 1520, one of the oldest riverside taverns in London:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prospect_of_Whitby

P1240959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240967 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

P1240974 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham:

P1240987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240990 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Brockwell Park, not far from Brixton:

20220716_172603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240996 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Woolwich:

P1250461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250468 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250480 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250483 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250496 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250498 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250500 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kolejna przystan po drodze, Royal Wharf:

P1250503 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250520 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250525 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Difficult to take straight photos from a moving boat 

P1250537 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich:

P1250553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250554 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250558 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250572 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250574 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250585 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Biale kolnierzyki imprezuja:

P1250638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Area around St James's Palace:

P1250714 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Compatriot 

P1250720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Visiting Spencer House:


https://spencerhouse.co.uk/




20220724_153108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220724_153118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220724_153629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220724_153914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Gardens are facing Green Park:

P1250737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Posh neighbors: 

P1250746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220724_162846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250776 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250777 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1250782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250783 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250789 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

York Watergate:








The York Watergate: The Forgotten Treasure Of Embankment Gardens


The Thames used to flow to its steps.




londonist.com





P1250790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270898 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270905 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270909 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270912 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1270918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270924 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270931 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Putney Bridge:

P1270946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Wild London

P1270963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

News stand at Craven Cottage (Fulham FC stadium)

P1270962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

This stretch of Thames is popular for rowing, with numerous clubs lining the southern bank:

P1270978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London; well done


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220810_183818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280007 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220810_195458 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280050 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220810_173751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280061 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280069 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220812_190544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Cruisning the Thames, from Millbank east:

P1280094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280135 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Queues for Thames Clipper at Greenwich:


P1280151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220814_184240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220814_193048 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Greenwich Park looks like California :

P1280161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

https://twitter.com/visitlondon


















https://twitter.com/MrTimDunn










20220812_190544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Back from holiday, time for some more shots:

P1330542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330549 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330568 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330554 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330558 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham:

P1330614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330594 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330689 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330692 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330700 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London as always


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330767 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330835 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330851 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330862 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330866 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham w oddali:

P1330874 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canada Water, tam rozkrecaja sie kolejne budowy:

P1330878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330934 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221006_155322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_155554 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_161224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_161533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_161241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221006_163538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1330958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330974 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330994 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340001 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340017 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

What a monstrosity...

P1340023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340024 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340048 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340049 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_162543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Saturday stroll to pup:

P1340074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340117 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from London


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunny Guinness the pub from previous post  

20221008_144725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Tropical London 

20221008_154928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

From a footbridge over the railway, my doctor surgery was nearby when I lived in the vicinity:

P1340159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lewisham from Blythe Hill:

P1340173 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Kidbrooke in the distance:

P1340217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Canary Wharf from Blythe Hill:

P1340189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340202 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Mural commemorating "Battle of Cable Street":



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cable_Street







__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org









__





The Battle of Cable Street mural, Shadwell | London Mural Preservation Society






www.londonmuralpreservationsociety.com






P1340227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Billingsgate




P1340250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340253 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some shots from yesterday:

P1340604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340641 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221020_152746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340665 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

From Waterloo Bridge:

P1340727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon

P1340896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340976 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340989 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Brutalist National Theatre:

P1340709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340707 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_155944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221020_154619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340751 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_164232 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221020_163608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_163312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_162741 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_162805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_163928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_170159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_171016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221020_171148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340870 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340886 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Croydon:

P1340963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221022_163010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Hanover Square:

P1350144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350158 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Bond Street station has opened on Monday:

P1350140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350135 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350090 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350066 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350073 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221024_165331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Oxford Street:

P1350172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350214 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1350267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350270 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350275 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1350281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again; well done


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Halloween:

P1370914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380012 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380018 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Natural History Museum. Even if you are not into the subject of the museum the building itself is worth the attention. It feels like cathedral of natural sciences: 

P1380022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Fantastic Gothic Revival:

P1380023 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380024 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380050 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Fantastic details:

P1380054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Equally fantastic interior:

20221103_151229 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221103_151920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221103_170044 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221103_170250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380060 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221103_151208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221103_152133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyway, let's head back to the City for some proper "urban meat":


P1380230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Leadenhall Market:

P1380248 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Lloyds Building:

P1380259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380263 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221109_161303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221109_162950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380306 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380310 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221109_164844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221109_165830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Beautiful concrete at London Bridge station:

20221109_185915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Another trip to Battersea:

P1380362 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_161212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_161616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380377 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Control Room B bar:

P1380380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_162511 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_165810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_163558 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_170756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221110_173407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_174114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221110_173216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380391 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_173426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221110_175730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunny but misty day in London:

P1380431 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380432 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380436 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380437 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221113_143234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Towers of Barbican estate:

P1380450 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380456 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221113_181145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

London Bridge:

P1380474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Nine Elms area:

P1380929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380940 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380973 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380976 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380991 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390014 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390043 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390055 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390073 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390072 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390111 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390122 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390125 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390158 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390205 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390216 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390218 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Ugly beast 

P1390241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390254 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390268 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390274 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390272 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390279 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390352 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390365 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390367 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390397 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390429 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390441 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390446 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390450 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390452 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I love views from Blackfriars station platforms. One of the best places to wait for a train in London:

P1390467 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390470 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Wintery shots from yesteday:

P1390566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Trafalgar Square:

P1390578 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390582 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390588 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390583 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Icy:

P1390591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1390603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

St Martin-in-the-Fields

P1390607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390610 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr









London’s West End gets first purpose-built theatre in 50 years


Part of a £300m regeneration of the area near Tottenham Court Road station, @sohoplace combines intimacy with innovative design




www.theguardian.com













The West End’s first new theatre in 50 years opens this autumn (and it has a really awful name)


What would be a good name for a new theatre?



www.timeout.com






P1390618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390630 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390628 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Za to sasiedni biurowiec na wejsciem do TCR station jest beznadziejny:

P1390637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390648 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390651 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390660 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221215_171320 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Biblioteka przy stacji Canada Water:

P1390825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Wintery London from a few days ago:

P1390736 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390743 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390763 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390794 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A few days alter, the snow has melted, and Croydon is not Canary Wharf, but there are trams 


P1390839 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390876 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390872 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Xmas vibe 


20221219_145359 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Xmas also at the railways, specifically at Victoria 


20221221_134032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390909 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221221_133824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221221_134137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221221_134227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221221_134344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Departing

20221221_134847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221221_134907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390916 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390923 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221221_164212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Swiateczne klimaty w centrum:

P1390937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221221_171750 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Cheers!

20221221_174644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390966 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221223_163624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1390998 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

From Xmas walk in south London hills:

P1400070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400075 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400086 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400116 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400120 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400121 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400124 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400143 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400148 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400160 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400161 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1400164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400171 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

"Coffins" on elevation:

P1400174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400182 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Westminster Abbey:

P1400188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Saint Margaret's Church tower and Big Ben behind:

P1400191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400204 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400219 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Liverpool Street station:

P1400294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Hamilton Hall. Station pub at Liverpool Street, formerly ballroom of Great Eastern Hotel:

20230108_201814 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20230108_170038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20230108_160206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20230108_155951 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some views towards Canary Wharf, from Greenwich Peninsula:

P1400327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400345 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400347 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400366 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400384 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400388 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400422 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400419 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

